# Re: US Training Accident



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 20:48:05 EST*
Just remember, timing is everything.  
If that sub commander had done that 55 yrs ago he would be getting a medal!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 03:56:57 -0000*
Greg,
Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of the 
kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing of 
late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. But you 
*are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
- Joan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5 Reported Dead in US Navy Accident
By Robert Burns
AP Military Writer
Monday, March 12, 2001 2:56 p.m. EST
WASHINGTON -- A U.S. Navy F/A-18 jet accidentally dropped a bomb on a group 
of military personnel at a bombing range in Kuwait on Monday, killing five 
people, including four Americans, Pentagon officials said.
Details were sketchy.
One official, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that in addition to 
the deaths, there were fewer than a dozen injured. He said no civilians were 
involved.
President Bush, traveling in Panama City, Fla., opened a speech on his 
budget proposals and military spending with brief mention of the accident in 
Kuwait.
"I'm reminded today of how dangerous service can be. We lost some servicemen 
today in Kuwait in a training accident," Bush said. "I hope you'll join me 
in moment of silence for those soldiers and their families. God Bless."
Pentagon spokesman Bryan Whitman would say only that there had been a 
"training accident" and that there were an unspecified number of casualties.
Other officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, said five had been 
killed, including four Americans. The nationality of the fifth was not 
immediately known.
The accident happened at the Udairi bombing range in Kuwait.
An official said the Navy plane, which was flying from the USS Harry S. 
Truman aircraft carrier in the Persian Gulf, dropped what was believed to be 
a 500-pound gravity bomb. The circumstances of the accident were not 
immediately clear.
The United States military has operated regularly from airfields and an Army 
base in Kuwait since the 1991 Gulf War, when a U.S.-led coalition expelled 
the occupying Iraqi army from the tiny Persian Gulf nation.
 Copyright 2001 The Associated Press
---------------------------------------------


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 03:58:26 -0000*
Tee hee!
----Original Message Follows----
From: CoastDanny@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: US Training Accident
Date: Mon, 12 Mar 2001 20:48:05 EST
Just remember, timing is everything.
If that sub commander had done that 55 yrs ago he would be getting a medal!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 21:11:38 -0700*
These few accidents don't mean diddly squat in the total scheme of things.
The only thing that is important is that the Powers That Be learn from the
mistakes and are able to prevent the same/similar accidents from occurring.
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 8:56 PM
Subject: Re: US Training Accident
> Greg,
>
> Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of the
> kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing of
> late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. But
you
> *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
>
> - Joan


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 23:36:08 -0500*
Ace the spot...Ian hits the bullseye...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 11:11 PM
Subject: Re: US Training Accident
> These few accidents don't mean diddly squat in the total scheme of things.
> The only thing that is important is that the Powers That Be learn from the
> mistakes and are able to prevent the same/similar accidents from
occurring.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Joan O. Arc 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 8:56 PM
> Subject: Re: US Training Accident
>
>
> > Greg,
> >
> > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of
the
> > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing of
> > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. But
> you
> > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
> >
> > - Joan
> >
> >


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 22:38:46 -0800*
The number of fatal accidents in the US forces each year would trigger
Parlimentary embolisms in our forces...  There I believe it is Learn and try
not to repeat.....
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 8:11 PM
Subject: Re: US Training Accident
> These few accidents don't mean diddly squat in the total scheme of things.
> The only thing that is important is that the Powers That Be learn from the
> mistakes and are able to prevent the same/similar accidents from
occurring.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Joan O. Arc 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 8:56 PM
> Subject: Re: US Training Accident
>
>
> > Greg,
> >
> > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of
the
> > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing of
> > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. But
> you
> > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
> >
> > - Joan


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 05:56:31 -0000*
Greg,
No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm afraid. Your "proudly Canadian" 
which I also am sign-off just reminded me a bit of the kind of shrill, 
smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up in certain segments of Canadian 
"culture" all too often.
It pisses me off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total* 
ignorance of the U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians who 
indulge in it look even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.
Happily, because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with their 
counterparts south of the border - as you point out - this kind of stuff 
seems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, anyway, and I'm 
pretty sure you weren't guilty of it, either.
I should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a nasty 
e-mail to the CBC, or something.
My apologies for venting in your direction unfairly,
Joan


----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PM
Subject: Re: US Training Accident
 > Greg,
 >
 > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of 
the
 > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing of
 > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. But
you
 > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
 >
 > - Joan
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

